# Soil test / Nitrogen app questions



## pgm (10 mo ago)

A couple questions on my first soil test. (MSU test. Yeah I read afterwards that it isn't the most detailed but I think it should get me heading in the right direction for now.)

My initial tentative idea for the year is to put down 4lbs of N/ksqft and 1.84lb of K/ksqft using Lesco 24-0-11 over that listed 5 app high maintenance level program starting at the end of May, if my calculations are right. But I'm also reading up on spoon feeding in spring after fall seeding or for old lawns, which I have some of both going on, as well as again in the fall. I'm thinking about incorporating these as well starting in late April to early May for 4-6 weeks @.25lb per app, but am I correct to assume that adding 2-3lbs of 21-0-0 AS total in spring and fall is going to be way too much and that the fast and slow release N numbers are cumulative? That would be 6-7lbs of N for the year and my gut says it's too much but I really don't know for sure. Or should I drop the apps of 24-0-11 to 3lbs N and 1.38lb K, and if so when would I apply in relation to the AS apps?

My soil pH is at 7.4 as well which I believe AS apps would help with bringing down some as well. The high Mg I'm not super concerned with for now since I used about 2500lbs of composted manure last fall doing spot seeding where I killed off the coarse fescue and was applying too much Milorganite just winging it last year before I knew any better, and I think both of these could be causing this high number.

Any recommendations or adjustments on how to proceed? I appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

If you are doing the frequent applications, I would just go with Urea and SOP, as the Lesco you mentioned it slow release over 12 weeks.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

Thanks. I've decided to try spring and fall AS spoon feeding apps over 6-8 weeks each shooting for .25lbs N/ksqft 10days apart which I started this past Sunday already. Will be doing a half pound per k app of SOP coming this next week too to kick start getting the K up. Late May to mid June I plan to transition to the Lesco granulars until September. This should get my K numbers in line by August and net me around 5lbs of N excluding the final last Lesco and/or Scott's "winterizer" app since I will have some of each left. I'll get another soil test again next spring and adjust accordingly hopefully from a better starting position.


----------

